# Broken Hip



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

I took a fall from one of my horses this weekend. I was riding with two friends of mine, and one of their horses spooked at something and jumped sideways. When the horse went sideways, she hit my horse and made mine jump and buck. I knew I was coming off and couldn't recover so I tried kicking myself off....still hit the ground HARD! It all happened so fast, but it knocked the wind out of me. I couldn't talk straight for a few minutes. Then my friends horse spooked again and threw him, he hopped on mine to go after his to help his wife, and my horse bucked him off again. I think he might have spurred her. I rarely ride with spurs and normally just the blunt ball kind. They were all on "girl time" and moody. I've definitely had better riding days! We both did get back on, correct the girls, and ride to their house, where I left my horse for the night. I was too sore to ride back home!

I thought I was just sore from the fall. My butt and leg started going numb yesterday and my dr's office had already taken all their walk-ins for the day. I went to work last night for 12 hrs (I'm an RN, so you think I would know better) and suffered through it. I thought it was just swelling and maybe pushing on a nerve. So off I go to my dr this morning and...Oh no.....Just my luck.....BROKEN HIP!! :shock:

I wanted to cry, and my first question I (wanted to) ask was "Can I go to a team penning comp on Saturday?"

Now I know....accidents happen....we all need to make better, safer choices...ultimately...it was my fault. 
My husband and family is so mad at me! I keep hearing "You can't take care of your kids from a wheelchair and straw"
They don't understand that this is my hobby and my release from stress...and I enjoy it...maybe not the broken hip part...but I still love my girls and will be riding as soon as I can! (I have a 3yr old daughter and 18 mo. old twin girls....I think I need a break sometimes)
I've had horses all of my 26 yrs and had my first fall at 3 yrs old. This wasn't my last I'm sure. This is MY passion! 
Does anyone else have family/friends who think they are crazy and get a "preachin to" anytime a horse even steps on their pinky toe? 
I feel so much better for getting that off my chest!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, :hug: so sorry that you were hurt and I hope you heal up quickly. Glad it wasn't any worse.

My mom is that way, she doesn't trust horses and it scares her to death when I ride a greenie or get into a situation that is even a little bit risky. I just do what I can to quell her fears (mostly by riding slowly and carefully when she's around :lol and "fail to mention" whenever I get a minor injury.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

youch!. yes i get it all the time cause i'm easily injured and a few of my friends reguarly tell me how i shouldn't ride since it just increases my risk lol do i listen ...heck no! then again i'm only 16


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

My come back from them is "you could die on your way to work, church, store, etc so you might as well do something you love" 
My brother has offered to build me an arena out of mattresses! Wouldn't that be a site!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

haha that would be interesting training your horse to move on them xD


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

ioconner said:


> I wanted to cry, and my first question I (wanted to) ask was "Can I go to a team penning comp on Saturday?"


Good to know even those in the medical profession first ask if they can still ride when sitting in a doctor's office!! Sorry to hear you broke your hip, but no, you are not remotely alone in your zealous for riding or in your friends and family not really understanding what being around horses means to you. We should come up with some muggle-like word for them. Huggles??


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I get that all the time too, I have an almost 4 year old son and last week I had a bad fall, not terrible but my horse wouldn't stop at the canter then kinda hopped to a stop and turned, I kept going straight and landed hard on my but. I have a huge bruise and am having trouble walking. Everyone is telling me I need to quit riding because I have a family and its too dangerous. I even rode today(not my horse tho lol) but mostly walked as posting hurts like hell. I hope you recover quickly. And that your kids behave while you are hurting, my son thinks its funny to make me hobble after him when he doesn't want to come inside
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow! That makes my accident a couple of weeks ago seem like a stroll through the park! Also makes me extremely thankful I "only" severely sprained my ankle instead of breaking it.

When my parents found out what happened, the first words out of my mom's mouth were "I don't know why the hell you weren't just born a boy!" My biggest complaint about my whole accident is that my Aires is just about ready for me to ride...and I can't ride!! Stupid CAM boot. X-( 

So no, you're not alone in your passion for riding.


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

My oldest, Brooke, told me, "Mama, you have to be very careful and hold on to your rideles (bridle)"


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

LOL -They are just worried about you because they care, and that is how they express their concern. I say the same thing to my sister when she gets hurt even though I've had my own share of falls. Its not that I don't understand how much she loves to ride, its just that I don't want her to get hurt.
Just tell them that you'll be careful and you love them too.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

airesmum; I know your accident was FAR from a stroll in the park. I remember your story! You get the red badge of courage and you earned it.

Ioconnor: I can't imagine how you could walk to put in a 12 hour shift of work with a broken hip?!! Hello!
I know what you mean about the "you have kids to raise, you can't go endangering yourself" thing from husbands. I get it , and I haven't even once broken a bone horseback, though I come off pretty regularly.
I think it'll settle down in time. I would think if you don't talk a lot about the accident, and even don't talk too much about the horses and let your family kind of baby you a little, they'll forget. You can't do the team penning. Forget about it and strange as it may sound, get the best out of being an invalid and your forced time grounded. Maybe take up a new hobby, like painting or knitting or ?


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh my gosh, how scary! A broken hip, wow. I hope you heal fast. 
Don't you wish sometimes that you had another hobby that interested you? Like antiquing or jogging? lol. I know I do. Horses. Why am I in love with horses? Why can't I get into, I don't know, dog shows or something. :lol:


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

AiresMum--I am just sure that we could rig you up some sort of contraption so you can ride!  Teasing of course! Or do I need another broken hip buddy? 
Tinyliny--I know..12 hrs..well technically 7-6:45 bc I had all the fun I could stand, asked to write a report, leave a bit early and make it to the dr's office to stand in line and sit around and wait all morning. :lol: You know, I have tons of scrapbooking, bills to organize, and clothes to go through. My new hobby for a few weeks?

I know they care and love me...I love them too...most days! I just get tired of hearing it, especially from my in-laws, who are well...in-laws, and that sums it up!

I am up and going insane. All the kids are sleeping...husband is getting up at 5AM and my steroids have me wired. The pain pills combined with muscle relaxer and even melatonin didn't knock me out. I'll crash tomorrow when my kids are going wild...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

ioconner said:


> AiresMum--I am just sure that we could rig you up some sort of contraption so you can ride!  Teasing of course! Or do I need another broken hip buddy?


Actually, I was walking around the stable today in this stupid boot and was talking to a new boarder who just bought one of the horses our BO had for sale (adorable little bay gelding I was in absolute LOVE with...if I didn't have Aires.....:wink and we were talking about going saddle shopping for her tomorrow because she has no clue about how a saddle should fit. She goes "After we go saddle shopping tomorrow, we should totally come back and go for a ride!" I just looked at her, then looked down at the big, ugly black boot that causes me to have a lovely rolling gait (one of the guys at work said it looks like I'm roller skating if you can't see my feet), then looked back at her and said "Yeah, I don't have a horse to ride 'cuz mine ain't broke yet." :lol:


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

How much longer do you have to wear it? My mom broke both ankles in March of last yr, and her left one took a long time to heal. But you just sprained yours, right? I think she wore her boot for 3-4 months. She also broke her elbow a few months ago and just wore a brace for a month. Go figure!

I know I come from a family of cluts! My husband said Sat. night when I came home that even if I wanted to go to ER, he was scared to take me bc I have huge bruises everywhere from things I can't even recall!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, they thought mine was fractured originally, but I apparently have a degenerative bone spur that caused a shadow that *looked* like a fracture at a glance. The orthopedist said it's not a fracture, but wants to see me back next week (which would be three weeks from when it happened) to make sure it really isn't fractured or anything. I can walk on it sometimes without the boot and with little pain, so I'm hoping to get the boot off either next week or the week after. The orthopedist said something about four to six weeks, but I'm a fast healer and I seriously say HELL NO to wearing this boot for that long! lol


----------



## JessieleeZ (Apr 24, 2011)

I was supposed to wear my boot for three months after my accident.... i took it odd at about two months. I just couldn't deal with it anymore. Hopefully you can get rid of it ASAP


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

It's SOOOO annoying! I hate the way I have to shift my hips in order to walk (very uncomfortable) and all the guys making fun of me (at work and at the stable) is starting to tick me off. But anyway...enough about me and what annoys the crap out of me. lol


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

ioconner said:


> AiresMum--I am just sure that we could rig you up some sort of contraption so you can ride!  Teasing of course! Or do I need another broken hip buddy?
> Tinyliny--I know..12 hrs..well technically 7-6:45 bc I had all the fun I could stand, asked to write a report, leave a bit early and make it to the dr's office to stand in line and sit around and wait all morning. :lol: You know, I have tons of scrapbooking, bills to organize, and clothes to go through. My new hobby for a few weeks?
> 
> I know they care and love me...I love them too...most days! I just get tired of hearing it, especially from my in-laws, who are well...in-laws, and that sums it up!
> ...





A bit off topic, but I took a pain pill tonight due to some dental work that is going bad (maybe abcessing) and they never make me sleepy. Hardly puts a dent in the pain, for that matter.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

If I may ask, what did they give you (both tiny and ioconnor)? I know that Percocet (or however you spell it) makes me hyper. They gave me that in the ER and my friend and I were giggling sooooooo bad over something stupid...so badly, in fact, that one of the nurses stopped by and asked if they had given my friend a dose of Percocet too.


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

I have Lortab, toradol, (which is an anti-inflammatory like ibuprofen but better) and soma. It sounds like a lot. Normally any kind of pain pill will knock me out. I also work nights and take melatonin whenever I need to go back to work the next night and have to sleep. I think that my sleep schedule is way off. I've had to take lots of steroids in the past, and I think that is what has me wired. I'm not hurting too bad, just wired...happens everytime I get steroids!


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

tinyliny-hope your tooth isn't abscessed! Feel better soon. Makes me not want to complain about the hip! I dread the dentist.


----------



## LadyNeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh I feel so sorry for you :-( :hug:
My husband knows that riding is what I choose to do and I understand that if I injure myself I can't moan because thats what I decided to do. Maybe you should make the same sort of thing clear in your family.

_Horses, like all animals, have their own mind <3_


----------



## rodeoqueen77 (Aug 4, 2011)

wow that sucks!!! hope you get better soon so you can ride again


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks LN and Rodeoqueen. I can't wait to ride, but after walking a bit this morning, I definitely realize it is further out than I had hoped. I would rather make sure I am totally healed before re-injuring myself. Now I need recommendations for a good joint supplement for myself...at 26 yrs. old?


----------



## BoxT (Jul 17, 2011)

Silly girl, nurses and doctors are always the worst patients. Feel better soon.


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

BoxT...So very true!! My husband can account for that!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Hope you feel better soon.

I can get that you need time out - I have a 5 year old, and would you believe it, 17 month old twin girls  Mama time is hugely important - mine is riding and playing a team sport. Every time I get injured, the (nearly) hubby shakes his head at me and tries not to say anything, because he knows I will tell him exactly where to go lol.


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

Chiilaa....that is so funny...are your girls identical or fraternal? Some days I just feel that I am going crazy with my girls, but they are truly a blessing. Have your twins ridden horses yet? I've sat mine up there and held on for dear life to their legs and walked a very small circle. If they see me on the horse they will cry until I put them up there. Lol...this is the tenth set of twins in my family from my great g-mother down to me (very large family) Do you have any advice for managing it all? It seems to be getting easier, but just a different kind of busier you know?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

My girls are ID. The only advice I have is to embrace the chaos lol. Life is hectic, but I wouldn't have it any other way lol. My girls haven't been on a horse yet, we live right in the middle of our city, and I only manage to ride once a week - and since that is 'my' time, I sure am not going to drag the kids with me lol.

When it gets really hard, I just remember that 'this too shall pass'. Newborns were hard, but they don't stay newborn for long, and that goes for every other phase they go through, or difficult behaviours or stuff like that. They won't be like that forever.


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

Chiilaa...ours are ID as well  Thanks for the reassurance that "this too shall pass"

Well....Good news! 

I saw an ortho doc yesterday and he says NO BROKEN HIP 
Only nerve damage and if I do my PT and feel better, I can ride in about 2 weeks!

I am so excited and relieved! Going back to work next week, so I'm taking the rest of this week and part of next week easy.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

congrats on the good news re: your hip!

Co-workers are the worst for me..... I'm in my 40's and had someone say "Aren't you a little old for this now?"......... Awkward silence.....

I hated the boot, had a 4 yr. old trip, fall and roll over my foot and ankle, crush injury but I did ride, just walked around the neighborhood w/ it!!

Sad thing is, my hubby is mostly supportive of riding but has had 2 horses fall w/ or on him in his 5 yrs riding, poor guy! What are the odds? 3 wks ago, a new mare we got to be a trail horse for him put him in the hospital for 2 days, severe concussion-not wearing a helmet..... she was anxious to get going at the beginning of a ride, started scooting backwards, tripped on her heels, sat down and her body kept going backwards over onto him...... sigh.........

Hope you feel better really soon!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's awesome that it's not actually broken. I'm sure that is a huge relief.


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

Danastark....that's awful about your husband. Hope he is recovering well!

Smrobs...I am so relieved. I can't wait to get back in the saddle! I have had to promise everyone that I will be more careful, especially since I have 3 little ones to watch out for as well! 

I am getting one of those saddle cross charms, totally blinged out, but still! :lol:


----------

